# Planted Tanks > Plant Talk > Aquatic Moss Club >  New use for Marimo Moss Balls: Floating "Tree"

## jonathandowers

So I just got my Marimo mossballs, and was sad to see them float within minutes of being in direct light.

That immediately gave me an idea :idea2:.

I split the Marimo in half, and tied the flat base down to a rock. 

Result (the picture cannot do it justice):



My shrimp *love* hanging upside down and sleeping under it. 

This opens up so many exciting possibilities!

My suggestions to make this better:
* Use an invisible, non-degradable fishing line and create a line of different layers (kind of like the old school Mario mushroom top platforms).
* Use a stiff line/wire to have the Marimo maintain it's position when the lights go off (or else they'll sink and unexpectedly frighten the shrimp)
* Use a stick of driftwood, split a bit of the end, and use it as a 'fork' to pinch the Marimo base. Then it'll look like a real mini 'tree'.

----------


## benedetto13

Hi, my doesn't seem to float though, do i have to split it open? 

Your suggestions are great, I've seen CRS HAVEN doing the same thing and the effect is amazing. Maybe you should give it a try and show us your work!

----------


## jonathandowers

Thank you  :Smile:  I started this hobby recently, and only have a .25 gallon blueIQ system (yes, it's tiny). Will upgrade to a 20 gallon soon.

I've heard about Marimo floaters and sinkers. Or perhaps they all eventually sink?

Mine pearl shockingly fast when exposed to light; makes me wonder if it's really O2.

Where did you buy your Marimo's from? I got mine from Aquamagic.

----------


## Mr.Oink

They will settle down soon  :Smile:

----------


## benedetto13

> Thank you  I started this hobby recently, and only have a .25 gallon blueIQ system (yes, it's tiny). Will upgrade to a 20 gallon soon.
> 
> I've heard about Marimo floaters and sinkers. Or perhaps they all eventually sink?
> 
> Mine pearl shockingly fast when exposed to light; makes me wonder if it's really O2.
> 
> Where did you buy your Marimo's from? I got mine from Aquamagic.


i want mine to float too, i bought mine from c328

----------


## ronaldshi

i think they would float if you give them too much light and co2

----------


## jeffteo

To make it float, just take it out of the water and give it a hard squeeze. I guess it floats when there are still trapped air and with heat the air bubbles expands making the Marimo lighter and floats. Eventually when all the air bubbles get expelled out, it will sink. Never seen mine pearl or hear that they will pearl intensely enough to make it float.

----------


## redsuns

I had mine on a disposable wooden chopstick, poking a hole through the marimo ball to look like a mini tree! My shrimps love to hang upside down on it too!  :Smile:

----------


## benedetto13

What i saw in CRS HAVEN, what they did with marimo moss balls were amazing. i went 'wowwww!' when i stepped in for the first and only time as it's all the way in the east.

----------


## stormhawk

This is an old idea, used previously by aquascapers overseas and locally. You can also use those plastic bioballs, and tie the marimo on it and let it grow over the bioballs over time, like what they did with mosses. It is an excellent idea for a quirky aquascape, but I personally do not like Marimo Balls, except in fry tanks. They are, after all, hair algae.

----------


## cutetotoro

hi guys, i want to buy marimo, heard in singapore sell marimo like a size of tennis ball? any recomended fish shop and how much they sell it?

----------


## sateman

Seen many at seaview and C328. Price range from $3.50 to $4.00 each

----------


## cutetotoro

hi sateman thx for the info, wondering if there's any nearest place to go ? maybe near orchard or bugis area? :Smile:  or any places near with mrt.  :Very Happy:  or i just go to seaview :Smile:  is the place close with clementi mrt ? which exit nearest to walk there?

----------


## jiprudy

I just bought moss ball yesterday on C328.

About 15 minutes walking distance from mrt station. From mrt passenger service just turn right.

----------


## DanDan89

i got mine last week.. and have been in the tank next to the window with out CO2.. Haven seen them float since i got them and do not see any bubbles produced too..

----------


## Zoshie

what i did to make my marimo ball 'float'. i perched it between 2 of my decorative dragon rocks and yes, my cherry reds are happily climbing all around the moss ball.

----------

